# Advice or a pep talk?



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Let's start off with my current situation. 
I have 4 does. 3 of which are registered. I have no land at my house. 
I keep 2 (sabrina & sophya) at a guy named Mr.Doyle's house with his 50? (Only god knows how many lol) goats. 
I keep them there for free. But I DO help him out with things. When an animal gets sick I usually have good advice for him. I move animals all the time. Help him fix/extend the fence. 
Things like that. 
Well, we all know, two does ESPECIALLY for a show girl  , is not enough. So I got two other registered does. (Cricket & phoebe) 
I had somewhere to keep them but now I don't. Something happened & there is no more room for other goats. 
I can not put them at mr.doyle's. I'm actually thinking about (if I find a place) taking the two I have there & putting them with my other two. 
I have phoebe at my house & cricket is at a breeder's getting bred. She is due to come home the 27th. 

My dad had some land in the same city I am living in, but I have some problems with that. 
It's not completely fenced, id have to put up a barn and the whole works, plus there are possibly bears down there that I worry about.. 
Me & my dad are not on good terms, speaking but it's a "I'm going to be nice but I truly do not like you" kind of relationship. I hate asking him for anything but, gotta do what you gotta do right?:/ do I HAVE to though? (This is where "pep talk" comes in to play) 

If I did get to put up a barn down there & use the land, I think I would lock them in the barn at night so they're safe. Maybe leave school at lunch, let them out (because school starts at 7 so id be letting them out at dark still if I let them out before school) and put them back in just before dark at night? 
Then maybe eventually get a LGD? 
Also, it would be really good because then I could get my own buck & maybe a few more does. 


I don't know of this is a good idea. I really don't know what to do. 
Any advice?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you would be better off to board the goats. There are too many worries if they are somewhere that someone isn't around. So there is no way Mr Doyle can board the other 2 for you? Even for a fee?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I think you would be better off to board the goats. There are too many worries if they are somewhere that someone isn't around. So there is no way Mr Doyle can board the other 2 for you? Even for a fee?


Well there are neighbors down there that I'm sure wouldn't mind checkin up on them. I've known the neighbors down there since I was 2. 
But that's another reason I don't want to ask my dad. I don't want to constantly be worrying. 
He wouldn't:/ 
He is getting pretty old & forgetful. 
Plus, my new does are tested & negative. Mr.doyle doesn't test, nor does he care if people test their animals. He just buys them. I want to know for sure my animals aren't going to be getting sick. 
That's a reason why I want to take Sabrina & sophya out of mr.doyle's herd.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmm, tough call. I think that your dad is being a little.... I dunno the word for it, but he shouldn't ever HATE his own daughter, no matter what. You're his child! 
Fencing is not a huge problem. Get some electric fence and put that up. Easy and fairly in-expensive. 
For a barn, doesn't have to be huge or fancy. Just enough space for a few does to be locked up at night with a bucket of water. Some 2x4's and plywood would be fine, though it wouldn't look super great. 
How much land does he have? Is he allowed to keep livestock on it?
I honestly think this would be the best option for you and your goats


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Hmm, tough call. I think that your dad is being a little.... I dunno the word for it, but he shouldn't ever HATE his own daughter, no matter what. You're his child!
> Fencing is not a huge problem. Get some electric fence and put that up. Easy and fairly in-expensive.
> For a barn, doesn't have to be huge or fancy. Just enough space for a few does to be locked up at night with a bucket of water. Some 2x4's and plywood would be fine, though it wouldn't look super great.
> How much land does he have? Is he allowed to keep livestock on it?
> I honestly think this would be the best option for you and your goats


Well, mom says that he doesn't own it any more so I guess that is out:/ (he put it in my uncle Billy's name. But MAYBE uncle billy will let me put them there?) 
Thanks guys! 
Should I put an ad on Craigslist? Looking for property relatively close for goats? Should I trust that?:/

I agree, but my dads side of the family is messed up to the extent that if I were to explain even one thing why we hate each other, I'm sure I would be asked to leave the forum. (Nothing that is like needed to be reported or anything, my mom knows it all but profanity & stuff lol)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ask your uncle, if you get along with him, it may work out best for you.

If you were to rent another property other than your uncles, that you do not know, what was on it in the past, you may be risking your goats. As some diseases stay in the ground years after. Be sure you know what was on there. If it was sheep or goats, ect. it may be a red flag.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you! 

That problem just popped up in my head! Are there any precautions I could take if it came down to that? 
I texted my dad to see if I could put my goats out there. I haven't gotten a response yet but I might call him tomorrow or something. 
I wish that we moved at nc D: ughhh. 
How do city people live this close to their neighbors?!!?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Debary, Florida.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Debary, Florida.


Oohhhhhhhhh nevermind then! I was gonna say you could keep your girls here but I don't think that would be very convenient!! Lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think it would be good to slow down a bit...this is a big decision and you don't want to rush...ask around..get references...
Things to think about
A Boarding place with a good rep would be a good choice since their would be a body there most the time..Should be clean tested, and shelter and all is in place..
Your Dad/uncle place would take a bit of work not to mention cash, but it would allow more freedom, Preditors are an issue.. not just the four legged kind..
Location..is it safe for you to be there by your self when you are caring for your goats? (sorry, mom of 8, 4 which are girls lol)..
And as mentioned...what was on the land previously? disease is a factor..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I think it would be good to slow down a bit...this is a big decision and you don't want to rush...ask around..get references...
> Things to think about
> A Boarding place with a good rep would be a good choice since their would be a body there most the time..Should be clean tested, and shelter and all is in place..
> Your Dad/uncle place would take a bit of work not to mention cash, but it would allow more freedom, Preditors are an issue.. not just the four legged kind..
> ...


I'm trying to think about all this a much as possible. But we do live on like half an acre? I'm not sure the exact amount but my neighbors are 10 ft away & cricket comes home the 27th.. So two goats.. Lol it's only a matter of time I get caught. :/ then I'd have to get rid of my chickens & all.. 
Right now (and I know it's probably a big no no) I have phoebe on a dog line that I can screw & unscrew out of the ground. I move her all around my yard (in the shade) with her water.

If I do have to board then I will defiantly be questioning EVERYTHING. I care about my girls too much & they're worth too much to loose!<3

It is actually probably more safe down at my dad/uncle's property than it is at my house.  
The predators could be a problem but if I put them in the field we use to hunt, I'm pretty sure the snakes don't go there. 
It could cost a little bit of money but my dad recently bought out a bass pro/ TSC/ gander mtn all in one. He has feed bowls to fencing. Mineral lick holders to sheet metal for roofing. 
The manual labor part doesn't matter to me, I'm willing to work as much as I have to & I'm sure a few of my friend would come help.

No livestock has ever been on that piece of land, that I know of. I know that we use to hunt that property for deer & turkey. We had set a few bear traps (getting into our camper that we had there). Got one I believe. Then there were some wild hogs out there. I am almost positive they're gone now too.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you still! 

That would just be a LITTLE out of my way(; haha. 
Thank you for the thought though!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

SOunds like you have your list of "think abouts" What ever you decide will be just right!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol thanks happybleats!! 

Now let's hope I can get my dad to reply to me..


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Thank you still!
> 
> That would just be a LITTLE out of my way(; haha.
> Thank you for the thought though!!


Lol!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

One thing I thought about is maybe contacting the AG department at the high school and see if there is anyone there who would board or knows someone.......I boarded my sheep at a local vet clinic when we first moved here also......you could check with a vet too


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll check with some vets. 

My high school is tricky & personally, I believe messed up all around.. 
We aren't allowed to show animals in the name of the school at a certain fair, and I'm the only one fighting for at least FFA being allowed to show. 
(There is plenty of land to keep animals on for the high school, IF they allowed it. But they don't allow my school to have them.) :/

I spoke with the president of cattlemen's association ( also family friend) & he is going to keep an eye out.

I REALLY appreciate these ideas


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Ha! I didn't realize you were in high school!! Lol! Ok well the vet might be a good option then......I helped them in exchange for the boarding or maybe they would know someone.......they know everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice from everyone.

Good luck


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys 

Yes, I am a 15 (almost 16!!!  ) year old being a junior in high school. Lol!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I would put up movable fencing and housing at your Dad/ Uncle's property and then continue looking for better locations.

It is difficult dealing with friends and relatives when it comes to business matters. 

I have been looking into the electronet fencing from Premier One. It uses solar energizers and I figure for around $400 I can make a fence that is 100 ft x 100 ft. Then if you get like a garden shed or something for the barn that is moveable (on skids), you can always move it to another property for hay and supply storage...Since you are in warm climate, you could even get one of those metal sheds they have at Lowe's. Some solar lights and you are set.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That sounds great! 

Here in a few minutes ill take some pictures of my property. 
Since our lake went down, we have **extra** land. 
Maybe I could make a moveable pen for the two until I find something good or get it all set up At my dad/uncle's..?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Here are the pics









From the back porch

























The left side. She is usually by the tree in the first pic by her crates behind the green house. (And ignore the mess lol (migraine & I can't really do much. Really dizzy )









The right side

























The lake. It's not all solid ground down there. Some is mush.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing.php?mode=detail&fence_id=101

Yeah, I think that is do-able. Here is the link for the fencing.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

It is easily movable, so you can move them around so your area doesn't get over grazed.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Omg! That's AWESOME! Thank you!!! 

I could get that, then a small shed (they're nigerians) that they could go in at night. Perfect 
Or, my papa has a "chicken coop" that he made but isn't going to use, I could use that for them at night. Perfect!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is that at your house? Looks perfect for goats to me


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah that's my house. 

Lol I say it would be ok. (Other then the gators) for one or two possibly but I think the city disagrees(; they don't even allow chickens. Well, this is what they say for chickens..
Only 7 families in the 4,000 people populated town of Debary can have chickens. They have to apply. 
Then you can only have 4 chickens. ( I have 7) 

Maybe I can get a dog kennel, put an extra door on it, open up the chicken coop ^^ refer to my above post^^ to the dog kennel so they can free range, move the kennel around during the day and move them back at night. ? 
Sounds darn good to me!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What about asking a horse boarding facility if they would let the goats stay there for a fee every month? (in case you can't keep them at your house)


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm looking for a horse boarding place in my area. There are none in my city for sure (Debary) or I'm pretty sure none in the city I go to school (orange city). 
Ill have to be going there to practice for shows, milk, and obviously, feed.. :/ 
If I had to go to Sanford every day....... Lord, I might end up like trayvon Martin! D: lol 
Then Deland is a good ways away to be doing that every day. :/


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Could you set up a pen away from the mans goats where you keep your goats? Keep everything away.. Maybe set up another pen 3-5 feet away from the pen the goats are in that surrounds it so there is a gap, that way they can't interact through the fence? That would be more expensive, but you already have a spot there, and it's fairly close by..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol I don't think he'd like that very much. There also is no where that the goats don't go on a daily basis so there's no where safe. :/ 
I was speaking to my step dad earlier & we were talking about the dog kennel/chicken coop idea. He seemed to like it then I told him how on Craigslist I came across 150' of chain link fence. 
We were talking about possibly putting it up around the house. 
Then the goats could roam the whole house property along with the goats & chickens 

My birthday is coming up soon so who knows


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Good news good news good news!! 

Here ee here ee! Lol 

I talked to my dad about his/my uncles property. 
We're gunna fence it in soon. As in like a week and a half. 
My step dad manages a park & he got one of the old trailers. Well it's mine!! 
So I get to strip it, make a ramp so they can go up into it, put stalls in it, and OMG! I'm so happy. 
I'm sure around December ill be getting my own buck & maybe even another doe!!! 

Let's hope it all actually happens!!! **crossed fingers**


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I vote that "DADDY WAR-BUCKS" just go buy you your own farm for an early graduation gift!! 
Best of luck getting everything worked out..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay!! Congrats, that's awesome you'll have your very own place for your goats soon


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Fd123..... I kind of agree.... I'm still trying to get a vehicle out of him (he owns a pawn shop, it's not that hard  ) 
& I am a senior in high school. Only need 9 credits to graduate (I'm 15....) my brother is 18 and JUST graduated in late July.. (Not on time of course) 


Scottyhorse- I agree also now I can get more does, I can help the middle school out with showing, I can milk everyday! 
Ahhhh I'm so darn excited


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Good news about the trailer and property!
Only 9 credits? sounds like you'll graduate way early!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

AmyBoogie said:


> Good news about the trailer and property!
> Only 9 credits? sounds like you'll graduate way early!


I will 
Well, what I'm going to do is my senior year, ill do dual enrollment with a college & get those done. So ill be a certified vet tech by I'm like 20 
Thank you!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats emilieanne


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Congrats emilieanne


Thanks 
I'm SO excited!!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> I will
> Well, what I'm going to do is my senior year, ill do dual enrollment with a college & get those done. So ill be a certified vet tech by I'm like 20
> Thank you!!


yahoo!!!!
will you go on to full vet school or remain a tech?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I might remain a tech then go to school to be a lawyer or something like that. 
I love law & court. 
I also love taking pictures so I might go ahead and do picture school or whatever it's called lol 
Then I might become a broker. (Realtor) like my mom. 

I love allll these things!!(; 
And plan to be them all one day.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

That's awesome. I've had a few careers in my time so far. It's good that we have choices and take on different roles.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree!! 

I'm so excited & ready to start all of them too 
I'm actually at my aunt & uncles real estate office so I'm learning a lot!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Sounds awesome. We have friends in real estate and there is so much more to it than I ever thought.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh yeah!! There is A LOT! 

My mom always calls me asking for me to go on MLX or we go and show houses. It's fun 
Me and my aunt are doing drive byes tomorrow!! 
(Where you go and check out houses on foreclosure before you buy them from the bank)


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Sounds awesome! The vet tech that can find you a farm to buy!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Exactly!!!! 
Awesome.... So true!!


----------

